# Relocating vacation due to Irma



## Lauren81M (Sep 7, 2017)

My parents were vacationing in Miami Beach and had to evacuate today, and are temporarily staying with us at Vistana Villages. They would like something in Orlando area (Bonnet Creek preferably), or gulf coast of Florida (Fort Myers, Sanibel, St. Petersburg, Clearwater, etc.). Check in 9/8 or 9/9, for 3-4 nights.  Thanks!


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 7, 2017)

Yesterday I used an Accomodation Certificate in II to book at Vistana Villages with check in date of 9/8.  There are several Orlando resorts available for 9/8 and 9/9 check in dates, including several Marriotts and SVR.

The dates were also available in Getaway.


----------



## Lauren81M (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm not an owner, so I have no idea what an Accomodation Certificate is, lol!


----------



## Lauren81M (Sep 7, 2017)

Revising to add NC/SC/GA to options also. Thanks.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 7, 2017)

An accommodations certificate is a way of making an exchange with Interval International - an exchange company.  Do you or your parents belong to any exchange companies?


----------



## GELG (Sep 7, 2017)

I do have a week available at Marriott Grande Vista. There is a studio available for check in on the 8th and a 2BR available for checking in on the 9th of September.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 7, 2017)

GELG - please be aware that all responses here in this forum must be for $100 per night or less, and exchanges are not permitted to be rented here.


----------



## Bob61 (Sep 7, 2017)

I wouldn't suggest Orlando as an alternative, they are potentially in same hurricane track as Miami Beach.  Georgia is also in projected path.  Go further west for safety.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 7, 2017)

Bob61 said:


> I wouldn't suggest Orlando as an alternative, they are potentially in same hurricane track as Miami Beach.  Georgia is also in projected path.  Go further west for safety.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


The difference is that Orlando is inland and safer from storm surge.  If Irma does not turn then west coast is in danger.  If I were to choose between Tampa and Orlando, it will be Orlando for me.


----------



## Bob61 (Sep 7, 2017)

It's not just surges, it's also the wind.  FYI further west I was referring to is like Alabama 

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm guessing that not a lot of people want to drive from Miami to Alabama - they prefer to be closer to their home.


----------



## Lauren81M (Sep 7, 2017)

When I posted this last night, it was looking as though Irma was going further east. Then this morning it turned west to Florida again. They were vacationing in Miami but live in eastern TN. I think they've decided now to spend a few days in Pigeon Forge/Gatlinburg area. They really don't want to go home yet, for various reasons. Anyone have Wyndham Great Smokies Lodge available? None of us are exchange members.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## Lauren81M (Sep 7, 2017)

I've never vacationed in Alabama. Are there any good resorts there?


----------

